# Is this bad?(crested gecko egg)



## SHAOLINMONK (Nov 4, 2013)

*Hi,*

*This morning i was really excited as i found crested gecko eggs(2) in my nesting box! *
*I've candled them and they looked good and heathly*

*BUT*

*I checked a few hours afterwards, and they were both dented!(I did handle them really carefully.)*

*Is this natural?Can anyone tell me what happaned?*

*Any answers would be greatly appreciated!*

*Thanks,*

*SHAOLINMONK. *

*PS: this is one of the eggs, they look the same.*


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

The eggs are dehydrating. Eventually they will completely dry up and die. Better look up a web file that tells the proper method for incubating such eggs. I've never incubated gecko eggs so have no suggestions. Good luck.


----------



## Sammysy (Jan 14, 2013)

SHAOLINMONK said:


> *Hi,*
> 
> *This morning i was really excited as i found crested gecko eggs(2) in my nesting box! *
> *I've candled them and they looked good and heathly*
> ...


The picture does not seem to work for me but a slight indentation is ok, but if it is quite dented like the other reply says, i agree you need to sort these for incubation. 

I use an exo terra incubator with the eggs in a bug container you get from the reptile shops, they are the ones that house crickets/ locusts and are well airated! 

I put some damp to the touch vermiculite and put the eggs on top, in a little indent - to keep the eggs for moving and then weekly check the eggs, which also lets fresh air circulate the eggs and check the vermiculite and carefully remove and moisen the vermiculite as needed.


----------

